

Data At GitHub - lee337
https://github.com/blog/1112-data-at-github

======
igrigorik
As a preview, here's a quick spreadsheet I pulled with a few stats for month
of April (via BigQuery): <http://bit.ly/github-bigquery>

\- 5.8M events in April

\- Most popular languages? Javascript, Java and Ruby.

\- Most popular new repo? Prince-of-Persia-Apple-II

\- Most watched repo? meteor

If you want, you can also access the raw archives, see instructions on
githubarchive.org

~~~
aba_sababa
Can't seem to get the demo project and query to return anything...

